# Vaccines



## Otis2014 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi! Sorry I've only come to ask health questions! I was wondering if anyone would give me their opinion on vaccines. i have Hav pup who was born 4/4/14. Our breeder gave him his first 2 shots, and I took him in for his 3rd shots 7/10/14. He also got Rabies at that time (yes, I cringe now reading that was not a wise move.) I am totally new to this puppy thing and I feel guilty for learning AFTER the shots. But the past is in the past and I will only move on! SO- my current prediciment: Our breeder (who is pretty well respected I believe) says he doesn't need a 4th distemper shot. Our vet says, YES. Please give me your input  Thanks! 
Otis' mom


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I know a lot of people on the forum follow Jean Dodd's vaccine protocol, I do as well. Here's a link

__
https://66693331640%2Fdodds-dog-vaccination-protocol-2013-2014%23.U9qKBKjD7Us
 Timmy is going to be three the end of October and he hasn't had any vaccines except puppy shots and rabies when he was one that is good for three years. I had titers run on him at two years and he was good and am planning on doing the same this year for both Tim and Mae. Hope that helps I'm sure others will chime in. I'm not sure if you did Lepto or not because that's not a good one either and I chose not to give that one.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo had his puppy Parvo/distemper and rabies then his 3 year rabies at a year. I had Titers done for Parvo and distemper and he was fine so I'll check again in 3 years.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Id you have any question, do a titer and see where he stands!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I only did two distemper, first and second puppy. Just had a titer and didnt need distemper. I would be surprised in your guy needs one. You might want to talk to your vet about the differences in dogs. 

Vets get suspicious of breeders because they see the results from the bad ones. Therefore they apply the same rules to all dogs, when each dog is different. The top havanese breeders know their dogs and lines very well.


----------

